# dental care?



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

what do most of you do for dental care?

if anything at all?


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

my dogs love to chew on trees..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have had dogs for the last 40 + years. Never brushed their teeth. I now brush 3 times a week on all of them starting when they are tiny.

From the reports I have read, it can add 6-18 months to their life. I wish I had started many years ago.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

C.E.T. chews are helpful


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

When I give him a flee bath which is once or twice a month I brush his teeth. Good dog treats help, but brushing them is the best way. If you ask most owners, I say most of them never brush there dogs teeth.

You have the right thing going, by starting them young.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

daily supplementation with 2 grams of fish oil pills the dental problems create inflammation in their blood vessels, the fish oil pills fight that.
Thye do the same thing in humans by the way.

I always have my dogs teeth cleaned buy the vet anytime they are put under for a surgery

Brushing my dogs teeth would be like wrestling with alligators :lol:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> daily supplementation with 2 grams of fish oil pills the dental problems create inflammation in their blood vessels, the fish oil pills fight that.
> Thye do the same thing in humans by the way.
> 
> I always have my dogs teeth cleaned buy the vet anytime they are put under for a surgery
> ...


Can you tell us more about the fish oil pills and where to get them/price?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sams club is where I get them make sure yo get the uncoated ones, they sell two versions. Dogs dont like the coated ones, my dogs come running when they hear the lid on the jar being unscrewed.

give one 1000 mg pill twice daily morning and night. Once the dog bites into one and figures out he will get the fish oil inside they will eat them readily, on some dogs at first you have to take a knife and cut the pill an squeeze some oil out to get them to realize if they bite it it is full of fish oil.

dental problems in dogs and humans cause inflammation in our blood vessels which is very damaging over our life span, the omega 3 rich fish oil acts as a anti inflammatory counter measure preserving the health of our veins and arteries. There are also other beneficial things fish oil does but this is the issue realted to dental health

Its an extremely important supplement for smokers also.

Take a 400iu vitmain e pill( only one per day) with it,same for the dog, thats cheap also

I take at least two 1000 mg fish oil pills daily myself. Its cheap.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok, I'll bite. Tooth paste or what?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Tooth paste or what?


Yup, doggy toothpaste. They sell it at pet stores. I brush my dogs teeth occasionally, but not near as much as I should. It's really not that bad a process, the toothpaste is flavored like beef, lamb etc. so it's pleasant tasting for the dogs. Some of the toothbrushes are like thimbels that slide over your finger, so it's not so invasive for the dogs either to start off with. After they get used to having your finger in their mouth, you can easily switch to a doggy toothbrush.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I chew 3 cans of copenhagen a week


----------

